# انا اسفه يا شيخ احمد ....!!!!



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*من موقعى هذا اقدم شديد اعتذارى للشيخ السلفى احمد فريد
فأنا كنت استمع لمداخله تليفونيه له مع مذيعة قناة المحور 
كانت تسأله عن امكانية تقديم العزاء للاقباط قال بصوت يتراقص ويتلوى ااه يعنى كلمتين من باب تطيب الخواطر
فعادت لتسأله هل ممكن ان ابدأ المسيحى بالسلام قال لالالالا
نظرت بتعجب  فقال لا يبدأه بالسلام بل يرد ويقول وعليكم اذا القى هو عليه التحيه !!!
وجدتنى اقول ف نفسى امثالك يا شيخ احمد سبب مأساتنا 
مثلك هو من يزرع بذور الفتن ويحرض ابناء الوطن الواحد ع بعضهم البعض
وبعد ان فكرت قليللاً ف كلام الشيخ قررت الا اظلمه بحكمى هذا وقررت ان ابحث عن السند الدينى الذى جعل هذا الشيخ ان ينطق بهذه الفتوى العجيبه
وبعد البحث وجدت انه احد اقوال نبى الرحمه والسلام  

((لاتبدأوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام)) 
يا الله .. أهذا نبى من نعيش وسطهم ؟؟
أهذا نبى من نلوم ع جيشه بانه دهسنا تحت عجلاته الحربيه ؟؟
هذاااااااااااا ابسط شىء بعد هذه الاحكام التى  تدعو للمحبه وحسن المعامله 
وقتها لم اتعجب انه بالا مس احد المسلمين ع المنتدى قالها صريحه ديننا لا يسمح لنا بطلب الرحمه لشهدائكوا 
بعد كل هذا يا نصارى ماذا تتوقعون من مثل هذه النفوس التى لا تستطيع ان تطلب لموتاكم الرحمه 
ولا تلقى السلام ع من هم ما زالوا منكم ع قيد الحياه 
انا اسفه يا شيخ احمد فلقد اعتقدت انه  رأيك الشخصى 
ظلمتك ...!!!​*


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

حقاً أبلغ و أعمق رد

انت تأتي اليّ بسيف وبرمح وبترس.وانا آتي اليك باسم رب الجنود
صم 1 : 45-17


----------



## rana1981 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا حول الله على هذه العقول وعلى هذه التعاليم


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا مفروض منستغربش على اللى بيحصل

ده اقل واجب اذا كان السلام حرام


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

زمااان دخل عميد كليتى ( وكان مسلما )  مدرجنا ليرحب بنا
فقال لنا
النبى موسى . كان عهده عهد السحر فنصره الله بالسحر
وأما السيد المسيح . فكان عهده الطب . لكنه فاق الطب حيث أقام الموتى وأفتح أعين العميان هذا بخلاف المحبه
وأما  محمد . فأهتم بالتكافل الأجتماعى . فماذا يفعل التكافل أذا لم يكن هناك أصلا محبه​


----------



## إسرافيل (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا بأس أن نبدأ بالسلام ولا بأس أن نقدم التعازى غفر لكم


----------



## staregypt (12 أكتوبر 2011)

:smi411:
:smi411:
:smi411:
انا كمان يا دونا بقدم اعتذارى معاكى
:smi420:
الرحمة من عندك يا رب
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> حقاً أبلغ و أعمق رد
> 
> انت تأتي اليّ بسيف وبرمح وبترس.وانا آتي اليك باسم رب الجنود
> صم 1 : 45-17



*بالتأكيد يا مدحت اى سلاح قدام صليبنا ووعود كتابنا هو مهزوم ومكسور ومقهور
شكرااا لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> لا حول الله على هذه العقول وعلى هذه التعاليم



*للاسف يا رنوون عقول مسلمه كتير بسيطه متعرفش التعاليم دى 
ربنا ينور عقولهم *


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> زمااان دخل عميد كليتى ( وكان مسلما )  مدرجنا ليرحب بنا
> فقال لنا
> النبى موسى . كان عهده عهد السحر فنصره الله بالسحر
> وأما السيد المسيح . فكان عهده الطب . لكنه فاق الطب حيث أقام الموتى وأفتح أعين العميان هذا بخلاف المحبه
> وأما  محمد . فأهتم بالتكافل الأجتماعى . فماذا يفعل التكافل أذا لم يكن هناك أصلا محبه​



أخي الحبيب .................. سلام و نعمة رب المجد
تأثرت جداً بمُداخلتك العميقة جداً بمعانيها الرائعة
التي أتاحت فرصة للتأمُل

" السيد المسيح له كل المجد فاق الطب حيث أقام الموتى وأفتح أعُين العميان "

آلا تدعو هذه الحقيقة لتحويل مسار العقل البشري لإدراك قيمة أعظم و أكبر
في نظر من لا يعرفون محبة رب المجد ؟!؟!؟

أحببت مُشاركتك هذه المقولة الحقيقة عن رب المجد له كل الكرامة إلي الأبد ..... آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فعلا مفروض منستغربش على اللى بيحصل
> 
> ده اقل واجب اذا كان السلام حرام



*السلام ينطق به من يعرف السلام 
ميرررسى يا كوينا لمرورك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> زمااان دخل عميد كليتى ( وكان مسلما )  مدرجنا ليرحب بنا
> فقال لنا
> النبى موسى . كان عهده عهد السحر فنصره الله بالسحر
> وأما السيد المسيح . فكان عهده الطب . لكنه فاق الطب حيث أقام الموتى وأفتح أعين العميان هذا بخلاف المحبه
> وأما  محمد . فأهتم بالتكافل الأجتماعى . فماذا يفعل التكافل أذا لم يكن هناك أصلا محبه​



*زمااااان كان ف لفتات كتير جميله كان ف احساس بالالفه وزوبان لاى فروق
اليوم نظرة المسلم للمسيحى والمسيحى للمسلم اختلفت
وكأن ورقة التوت التى كانت تخفى الفروق سقطت وما عاد لها وجود 
وما ف القلوب طفح وترجم لتصرفات 
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للاسف يا رنوون عقول مسلمه كتير بسيطه متعرفش التعاليم دى
> ربنا ينور عقولهم *



أختي الغالية .................... سلام و نعمة رب المجد
صدقيني و من أرض الواقع
هنالك الكثيرين ممن لمسوا محبة رب المجد
و من ذاقوا حلاوة العيش في حضرة الأب

لكن دائماً حائرون خائفون نظراً لطبيعة العيش علي أرض بلادنُا الغالية

أخيراً رجاؤونا أبدي دائم لا ينقطع بشخص مُخلصنا الصالح
من أحبنا و أتي من أجلنا و فدانا بدمُه الطاهر المسفوك علي عود الصليب

شكراً أختي الغالية علي روعة إتاحة الفرصة لغذاء العقل بالتأمُل
تقبلي مودتي و إحترامي


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> لا بأس أن نبدأ بالسلام ولا بأس أن نقدم التعازى غفر لكم



*لو حضرتك مسلم انصحك تمهل واعد قراءة تعاليم دينك
فدينك يحتم عليك عدم البدء بالسلام ولا بطلب رحمه لموتانا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> :smi411:
> :smi411:
> :smi411:
> انا كمان يا دونا بقدم اعتذارى معاكى
> ...



*نعم نطلب الرحمه لنا ولهم فهم يحتاجونها اكثر 
يحتاجون ايضا صلاتنا لاجل ان تبصر عيونهم العمياء التى ترى الحق باطل والباطل حق
شكرااا لمرورك*


----------



## سور (12 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا مش عارفة اقول ايه امام هذه المعتقدات الغريبة
التى تناقض حتى ادنى مستويات الانسانية
لا استطيع سوى ان اقول
ارحمهم انت يا رب من هذا الظلام الذى يعيشون فيه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> أختي الغالية .................... سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> صدقيني و من أرض الواقع
> هنالك الكثيرين ممن لمسوا محبة رب المجد
> و من ذاقوا حلاوة العيش في حضرة الأب
> ...



*نعم عندك حق انا لا انكر ان هناك من عرف الحق واختار الحياه ونور الرب طريقه  
صلواتنا لاجل البقيه مستمره 
شكرااا اخى نورت الموضوع بمرورك عليه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

سور قال:


> فعلا مش عارفة اقول ايه امام هذه المعتقدات الغريبة
> التى تناقض حتى ادنى مستويات الانسانية
> لا استطيع سوى ان اقول
> ارحمهم انت يا رب من هذا الظلام الذى يعيشون فيه​



*نعم انسانيا وبعيدااا عن اى دين 
حتى ذوقياً 
القاء التحيه شىء حضارى جميل حتى ع اعدائك
اما ان يأتى دين ليحرم البدء بالسلام ويطلب اجتناب الاخر ع الطريق
حقاااً قمة الرحمه والمحبه والانسانيه
لو قارن اى مسلم عاقل بين تعاليمنا وتعاليمهم لاختار خلاصه
ربنا يرحمهم*


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 أكتوبر 2011)

* في الماضي كنت مثلهم اجهل تعاليم دينهم 
لكن مجدا للرب الذي افاقني من تلك الغيبوبة ....


ربنا يفتح بصيرتهم ليعرفو حقيقه تعاليم دينهم ونبيهم...آمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

karima قال:


> * في الماضي كنت مثلهم اجهل تعاليم دينهم
> لكن مجدا للرب الذي افاقني من تلك الغيبوبة ....
> 
> 
> ربنا يفتح بصيرتهم ليعرفو حقيقه تعاليم دينهم ونبيهم...آمين*



*لاسمه كل المجد 
امييييييين يا رب عرف طريقك لهؤلاء المساكين
نورتى حبيبتى وشكرااا لتقييمك موضوعى *


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2011)

انا شوفت المداخلة دى  وبصراحة ضحكت من هذا المستوى القمىء والمتدنى من شيخ يعتبر نموذج
لشباب ينتهجون هذا المذهب
هل يوجد دليل على اكثر من هذا  ان الاسلام كارة لكل شىء ماعدا شخصة
انا قلت فى نفسى وافرض انا بقى طلعت وحش زيى ماهو مقتنع ومش رضيت ابدا بالسلام لحد ماهو يسلم هايكون الوضع اية!!!!!!
 ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## esambraveheart (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*و ماذا ننتظر غير هذا الهوس  من اتباع رسول الكراهية و البغضاء الذي حسب نفسه معادلا لله و نصب نفسه قاضيا يدين البشر قبل ان يدينهم الله يوم الدينونة ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Critic (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اجل الحديث صحيح ومذكور فى صحيح مسلم من اصح كتابين بعد القرآن لدى المسلمين
ولكن هناك المزيد عن هذا الحديث فكمالته اكثر شرا من بدايته !
به استدل علماء المسلمين على الاتى
يقول ابن كثير احد اكبر المفسرين الاسلاميين الاوائل :

*لا يجوز إعزاز أهل الذمة ولا رفعهم على المسلمين بل هم أذلاء صغرة أشقياء كما جاء في صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " لا تبدءوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام وإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروهم إلى أضيقه " ولهذا اشترط عليهم أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه تلك الشروط المعروفة في إذلالهم وتصغيرهم وتحقيرهم* 
*المصدر*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> لا بأس أن نبدأ بالسلام ولا بأس أن نقدم التعازى غفر لكم



*معلش يعنى
هو حضرتك مسلم ولا مسيحى ولا ايه بالظبط
مشاركتك دى وتوقيعك فيه شىء غريب
ياريت بس نعرف احنا بنتعامل مع مين
مسلم ولا مسيحى ؟
******
عزراً يا دونا ع تشتيت موضوعك .
*


----------



## Genius Man (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا أجد أى خطأ فيما قاله الشيخ !!!!
عفانا وعافاكم


----------



## احمد الحفنى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

لو فهمتى ماكنت لتظلمى ابتدار السلام هذه تحية المسلمين ان يحى المسلم المسلم بالتحيه التى امره الله بهافهى تحيتنا فى الدنيا ونسأل الله ان نكون من أهل الجنه حتى تكون تحيتنا فى الجنه< تحيتهم يوم يلقونه سلام>فكيف احى غير المسلم بتحية المسلم ولكن احيه بتحية اخرى انتم ترتضونها فالاسلام تحيته السلام فأنتم فيما بينكم هل تحيون بعضكم بتحية الاسلام لا أعلم ذلك فيكم ولم أبتدر بها للتميز بين المسلم وغيره ليعرف كل بسمته فلما الغضب لهذا واما رد السلام منكم فما ادرانى ان يقول احدكم السام عليكم او السلام عليكم فالاولى الموت والثانيه هى تحية المسلمين فالاحوط ان اقول وعليكم ان كانت الاولى كانت عليكم وان كانت الثانيه كانت عليكم ولا غضب فى هذا فلما الغضب اذن والاولى ان تقولى لما لم تكن لنا تحيه مثلهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> انا شوفت المداخلة دى  وبصراحة ضحكت من هذا المستوى القمىء والمتدنى من شيخ يعتبر نموذج
> لشباب ينتهجون هذا المذهب
> هل يوجد دليل على اكثر من هذا  ان الاسلام كارة لكل شىء ماعدا شخصة
> انا قلت فى نفسى وافرض انا بقى طلعت وحش زيى ماهو مقتنع ومش رضيت ابدا بالسلام لحد ماهو يسلم هايكون الوضع اية!!!!!!
> ربنا يرحمنا



*مساكين المسلمين يا جرجس
بامانه رغم ظلمهم لينا واللى خلاص مبقاش يهمنى او يفرق معايا 
الا انهم بجد بيصعبوا عليا 
لانه  كتير منهم من اللى اكتشف الحقيقه مبيقدرش ياخد قرار بانه يتخلص من عبوديته
مالهمش عندنا غير الصلاه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و ماذا ننتظر غير هذا الهوس  من اتباع رسول الكراهية و البغضاء الذي حسب نفسه معادلا لله و نصب نفسه قاضيا يدين البشر قبل ان يدينهم الله يوم الدينونة ؟؟؟؟*​



*ربنا قادر يغيرهم ويفتح عينيهم زى ما حصل ما ناس كتير من اللى داقوا حلاوة العيشه مع المسيح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> اجل الحديث صحيح ومذكور فى صحيح مسلم من اصح كتابين بعد القرآن لدى المسلمين
> ولكن هناك المزيد عن هذا الحديث فكمالته اكثر شرا من بدايته !
> به استدل علماء المسلمين على الاتى
> يقول ابن كثير احد اكبر المفسرين الاسلاميين الاوائل :
> ...



*اصدمنى اصدمنى 
يبقى منلومش ع المسلم تصرفاته وشماته فينا ف الحدث الاخير ده
دى مبادىء اتربى عليها من صغره
اتسقوا الكراهيه مع اللبن 
ربنا يهديهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *معلش يعنى
> هو حضرتك مسلم ولا مسيحى ولا ايه بالظبط
> مشاركتك دى وتوقيعك فيه شىء غريب
> ياريت بس نعرف احنا بنتعامل مع مين
> ...



*ولا يهمك يا مووون كلنا عاوزين نعرف زيك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> لا أجد أى خطأ فيما قاله الشيخ !!!!
> عفانا وعافاكم



*عارفه انك مش لاقى خطأ يا احمد ف كلام الشيخ احمد 
لانه الخطأ لا فيك ولا فيه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد الحفنى قال:


> لو فهمتى ماكنت لتظلمى ابتدار السلام هذه تحية المسلمين ان يحى المسلم المسلم بالتحيه التى امره الله بهافهى تحيتنا فى الدنيا ونسأل الله ان نكون من أهل الجنه حتى تكون تحيتنا فى الجنه< تحيتهم يوم يلقونه سلام>فكيف احى غير المسلم بتحية المسلم ولكن احيه بتحية اخرى انتم ترتضونها فالاسلام تحيته السلام فأنتم فيما بينكم هل تحيون بعضكم بتحية الاسلام لا أعلم ذلك فيكم ولم أبتدر بها للتميز بين المسلم وغيره ليعرف كل بسمته فلما الغضب لهذا واما رد السلام منكم فما ادرانى ان يقول احدكم السام عليكم او السلام عليكم فالاولى الموت والثانيه هى تحية المسلمين فالاحوط ان اقول وعليكم ان كانت الاولى كانت عليكم وان كانت الثانيه كانت عليكم ولا غضب فى هذا فلما الغضب اذن والاولى ان تقولى لما لم تكن لنا تحيه مثلهم



*الحقيقه يا احمد انا مبسوووطه اوووى بمشاركتك دى لانك مثال رائع للمسلم
دايماا المسلم عليه عبء التبرير ومحاولة ايجاد تفسير يكون مرضى وانسانى لتعاليم كتابه
اكيد انا فاهمه والا مكنتش اتكلمت وبصراحه يا ريتنى ما فهمت 
الشيخ ف مداخلته رد بطريقه واضحه وصريحه وبلا اى التفاف امال انا اعتذرتله ليه ههههه
ازاى صح تحيى كافر بتحية المؤمن ما هو مش رايح الجنه 
لالالا لا جاب سيرة تحيه تانيه ولا تالته هو واضح وصريح لا بدء بتحيه لاى شخص غير مسلم
طيب احنا بنقول سلام ونعمه مشوفناش مسلم بيقولهالنا يعنى 
بس حلوه السام عليكم دى عجبتنى بصراحه ومنكم نستفيد :new6:*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*هو اللى بيحصلنا دا من قليل​​* *اكيييييييييييييييييد من افكارهم دى بجد ربنا يرحمناااااااااااااااااااا​​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*

*الشيخ أحمد السلفي

أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام​*
[YOUTUBE]brrplDWW5hE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tasoni queena (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*

يااااااااه يا استاذ نهيسى سبقتنى

كنت لسة برفعه حالا هههههههههه

المذيعة دى كويسة جدا ومنصفة بس اتخرست عشان حديث او اتصدمت الله علم


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*

*لالالالالالالالالالا

المذيعه متابعها

هى بحالات

*​


----------



## إسرافيل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*

أنا لا أصدق أحمد السلفى فليست هذه أوامر الرسول.


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *هو اللى بيحصلنا دا من قليل​​* *اكيييييييييييييييييد من افكارهم دى بجد ربنا يرحمناااااااااااااااااااا​​*



*قولى ربنا يرحمهم هما من حالهم دول مساكين يا كرستينا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*




النهيسى قال:


> *الشيخ أحمد السلفي
> 
> أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام​*
> [YOUTUBE]brrplDWW5hE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



*اشكرك استاذى لقبولك دمج الفيديو بموضوعى من باب الاثبات والتوضيح
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*هؤلاء
من
يزرعون
الفتنه
يارب أتصرف

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*




tasoni queena قال:


> يااااااااه يا استاذ نهيسى سبقتنى
> 
> كنت لسة برفعه حالا هههههههههه
> 
> المذيعة دى كويسة جدا ومنصفة بس اتخرست عشان حديث او اتصدمت الله علم



*كنت هاخده منك برضه ههههههه
لا هى انسانه معتدله بس هتقول ايه ف كلام غير مقبول ولكنه حقيقه مطلوبه منهم *


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *اشكرك استاذى لقبولك دمج الفيديو بموضوعى من باب الاثبات والتوضيح
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


*لى كل الشرف
أختى الغاليه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*




Critic قال:


> اجل الحديث صحيح ومذكور فى صحيح مسلم من اصح كتابين بعد القرآن لدى المسلمين
> ولكن هناك المزيد عن هذا الحديث فكمالته اكثر شرا من بدايته !
> به استدل علماء المسلمين على الاتى
> يقول ابن كثير احد اكبر المفسرين الاسلاميين الاوائل :
> ...





إسرافيل قال:


> أنا لا أصدق أحمد السلفى فليست هذه أوامر الرسول.



* وأهى طلعت اوامر الرسول  فعلا يا إسرافيل
رأيك ايه بقى ؟؟*


----------



## إسرافيل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الشيخ أحمد السلفي:أوامر الرسول أن لا يجوز أن نبدأ النصارى بالسلام*



Dona Nabil قال:


> * وأهى طلعت اوامر الرسول  فعلا يا إسرافيل
> رأيك ايه بقى ؟؟*


القرءان مقدم على الحديث فإن كان احمد السلفى لديه ما يثبت كلامه من القرءان فأنا أتحداه.


----------



## tasoni queena (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> كنت هاخده منك برضه ههههههه
> لا هى انسانه معتدله بس هتقول ايه ف كلام غير مقبول ولكنه حقيقه مطلوبه منهم



كنت هحطه فى موضوعك اصلا هههههههههه

تمام هيا متقدرش تقاوح فى قال الرسول تتهاجم


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قولى ربنا يرحمهم هما من حالهم دول مساكين يا كرستينا*



*بجد يادونا عندك حق احنا مين زينا دا احنا مسيحين واولاد الملك​​**فعلا ربنا يرحمهم هما دول مساكين​​*


----------



## Critic (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> القرءان مقدم على الحديث فإن كان احمد السلفى لديه ما يثبت كلامه من القرءان فأنا أتحداه


*اولا *
الحديث من صحيح مسلم وثابت عن رسولك ولا انت ولا الازهر يقدر على الاعتراض عليه واجمع علمائك على ان الطاعن فيه هو ضال ومضلل وعليه ان يستتاب​

*ثانيا*
هناك فى القرآن ما هو اكثر ارهابا من الحديث :
{*قَاتِلُواْ* ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَلاَ بِٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ ٱللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ ٱلْحَقِّ *مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْكِتَابَ حَتَّىٰ يُعْطُواْ ٱلْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ** }* (التوبة 29)​ 
*اليك التفسير من فم علمائك كى لا تتهمنا جزافا اننا نؤلف *
*يفسر العلامة الطبرى (عمدة المفسرين الاوائل) : *
*



وأما قوله: { وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ } فإن معناه: وهم أذلاء مقهورون، يقال للذليل الحقير: صاغر.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*ثالثا : *
*شرائع الاسلام الثابتة والمستقاه من القرآن كالبراء تؤكد على ما هو اشنع مما جاء فى الحديث*
*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَىٰ أَوْلِيَاءَ ۘ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ ۚ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (المائدة 51)*​ 
*ومن فم علمائك :*
*الولاء والبراء **في الإسلام*
تأليف محمد بن سعيد القحطاني-تقديم فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي
http://islamport.com/d/1/aqd/1/160/515.html
الباب الأول مفهوم الولاء البراء -الفصل الأول- تعريفه وأهميته في الكتاب والسنة​




> أما *الكافر فله الإهانة والذلة* *وقد ورد في الحديث الصحيح **النهي عن مبادأتهم بالسلام فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا تبدؤا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام، فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه*​


----------



## just girl (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ستزالوا موهمون ايها المسلمينستبقوا مغبين لسنين وسنينحتى تفهموا حقيقة خير المرسلينوما جاء به من احسن المنزلين حين تذل اقدامكموتزلف الى بئر الجحيمبسبب من كان بكم رحيم !!اقرءوا لتفيقوا من الوهم العظيماقرءوا رجاءً يا مة " ما انا بقارىء " !!ربنا يرحمنا . أميــن


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد الحفنى قال:


> لو فهمتى ماكنت لتظلمى ابتدار السلام هذه تحية المسلمين ان يحى المسلم المسلم بالتحيه التى امره الله بهافهى تحيتنا فى الدنيا ونسأل الله ان نكون من أهل الجنه حتى تكون تحيتنا فى الجنه< تحيتهم يوم يلقونه سلام>فكيف احى غير المسلم بتحية المسلم ولكن احيه بتحية اخرى انتم ترتضونها فالاسلام تحيته السلام فأنتم فيما بينكم هل تحيون بعضكم بتحية الاسلام لا أعلم ذلك فيكم ولم أبتدر بها للتميز بين المسلم وغيره ليعرف كل بسمته فلما الغضب لهذا واما رد السلام منكم فما ادرانى ان يقول احدكم السام عليكم او السلام عليكم فالاولى الموت والثانيه هى تحية المسلمين فالاحوط ان اقول وعليكم ان كانت الاولى كانت عليكم وان كانت الثانيه كانت عليكم ولا غضب فى هذا فلما الغضب اذن والاولى ان تقولى لما لم تكن لنا تحيه مثلهم



انا متابعه موضوعك يا دون من اول ما نزلتيه
ومتابعه الردود كلها
وبجد علي قد ما جوايا بركان من الاحداث اللي حصلت
لكن بمشاركه الاخ دا بصراحه ضحكتني كتير
بشكرك قوي عليها

وبحيك بصراحه علي تبرريلك الرائع لقرانئك
بس ابقي وفره ليك

لاننا هنا فاهمين اكتر منك دينك وبتفاسير علمائك
مش بتفسيرنا ولا باجتهادتنا الشخصيه

يسوع ينور عيونكم ويفتح قلوبهم 
عشان تشوفوا الحقيقه
رغم اني عارفه انها هتكون مره قوي في بدايتها
لكن اكيد نهايتها هتكون احلي من الشهد


----------



## Toni_Thaer (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> رغم اني عارفه انها هتكون مره قوي في بدايتها
> لكن اكيد نهايتها هتكون احلي من الشهد



بالعكس اولها ونصها واخرها احلى من الشهد يمكن اول يوم بعدين خلص بعد ما تعرفي الحقيقه ما عاد في رجوع للوراء وشكرا للشيخ وامثالو يلي بعمل نفضات للعقول غير المغلفه وبفيقها


----------



## just girl (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ستزالوا موهمون ايها المسلمين *
*ستبقوا مغبين لسنين وسنــــين *
*حتى تفهموا حقيقة خير المرسلين !!*
*وما جاء به من احسن المنزلين !!!!!!*
*حين تذل اقدامكم..*
*وتزلف الى بئر الجحيم..*
*بسبب من كان بكم رحيم !!*

*اقرءوا لتفيقوا من الوهم العظيما*

*اقرءوا رجاءً يا مة " ما انا بقارىء " !!*

*ربنا يرحمنا . أميــن *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> بالعكس اولها ونصها واخرها احلى من الشهد يمكن اول يوم بعدين خلص بعد ما تعرفي الحقيقه ما عاد في رجوع للوراء وشكرا للشيخ وامثالو يلي بعمل نفضات للعقول غير المغلفه وبفيقها




اخي الغالي
ما اقصده انها مره في البدايه
في الصدمه اللي بتحصل لشخص عاش حياته كلها مخدوع
في دينيه وعلمائه .... الخ 


بس لما بيفهم صح وبيكتشف الحقيقه
اكيد بعد كدا كل الامور بتصير احلي لحد النهايه


----------



## prayer heartily (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخت ادمن المنتدي صاحبه الموضوع 
متستغربيش ابدا 
هي دي تعاليمهم 
مش غريبه ابدا انه يقولهم متبدؤش بالسلام علي المسيحي لما نبص لاعماله اللي عملها نبيهم والقدوه العظيمه اللي ليهم 
اشكرك يا يسوع اني بنتك ومففديه بدمك 
صعبان عليا الناس القله الكويسه منهم اللي اتولدت كده


----------



## bob (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*اه اللي سمعتوه ده يسلموا علي النصاري !!!!!!!!
ده كفر و لعياذو بالله:ura1:
*


----------

